# Flushable Litter



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm wondering if many people have used/still do use flushable litters? I bought one to try yesterday as I usually have a HUGE amount of waste and figured that a flushable litter would be better for landfill issues (I was previously using a clay type clumping one).
Have people had problems with any particular brand clogging up the plumbing system? That's the only thing I'm a little concerned about.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

We use World's Best (the corn-based litter) and have had no problems. However, we own the house we live in, and are ready to take care of plumbing costs if something were ever to go wrong. You would have to consider whether your living situation has workable plumbing, whether it would impact neighboring apartments and so forth. Some landlords don't permit it. 

Also, in California at least, they don't encourage flushable litter as it can add to sewage /ocean pollution issues. I don't feel great about this, but at least our kitty is not a likely carrier of disease (we know the breeders where she came from, all indoor cats for many generations with no health issues etc.) and she also never goes outdoors or catches /eats wild prey... 

Fran


----------



## chloecatgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

I use Yesterday's News and I live in an apartment and I flush it. I do try to get a lot of excess pellets off before flushing but since it's made from recycled newspaper I have no worried about it clogging since the paper will just disintegrate anyway. It's also not a bad price. I checked out World's Best and it did not fit into my budget although it did look cool.


----------



## Lacie (Sep 12, 2009)

I use Cat's Best Öko Plus. It is a wood based clumping litter that is apparently flushable.
However, I live in an older condo, so I prefer to be err on the side of caution and I only flush number twos.
No problems thus far.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your input  As we rent, I think I'm probably safest not flushing the clumps. Might just flush the poo's and then put the clumps in an airtight container and empty it into my Mum's compost heap when we go there once a week


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I've been using S*Wheat Scoop for 3+ years and flush everything . . . and only once, because I got carried away with big clumps, did it stop up the toilet. I think it's great stuff, and I love the fact that it doesn't have that thick smell that other litters have. That stuff gags me!


----------

